# My 4 palettes!



## Myranda (May 30, 2008)

Purple palette:
http://i217.photobucket.com/albums/c...s/IMG_2372.jpg
Swatches
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





basis GOSH shadestick Love That Beige)
http://i217.photobucket.com/albums/c...watchpaars.jpg
Flashlight:
http://i217.photobucket.com/albums/c...s/IMG_2368.jpg

Pink palette:
http://i217.photobucket.com/albums/c...s/IMG_2375.jpg
swatches:
http://i217.photobucket.com/albums/c...Swatchroze.jpg
Flashlight:
http://i217.photobucket.com/albums/c...s/IMG_2385.jpg

Blue-Green palette:
http://i217.photobucket.com/albums/c...s/IMG_2389.jpg
swatches:
http://i217.photobucket.com/albums/c...Blauwgroen.jpg
Flashlight:
http://i217.photobucket.com/albums/c...s/IMG_2396.jpg

Brown/Neutral palette
http://i217.photobucket.com/albums/c...s/IMG_2400.jpg
Swatches:
http://i217.photobucket.com/albums/c...ches/Bruin.jpg
Flashlight:
http://i217.photobucket.com/albums/c...s/IMG_2416.jpg


----------

